# changing tail light on '94 truck



## mcf57 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a tail light out on my 1994 Nissan pickup. I can't seem to figure out how to get the tail light assembly off in order to change the light bulb. ANy suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

PM me your email and i will email you the instructions.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

2 bolts in the bed


----------



## mcf57 (Feb 6, 2009)

*bedliner*

I have a bedliner. Is that gonna make it a major pain or can that area simply fold back somehow?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

pull it off the corner and have someone hold it while doing the bolts.


----------

